# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  گروه پیشفرض برای کاربران

## BandeKHoda

سلام
چندتا گروه به صورت پیشفرض با نام های Members, Owners, Visitors تو شیرپوینت وجود دارن
من میخوام بعد از sync کردن کاربرها همه به صورت پیشفرض به گروه Members اضافه بشن
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------

